
GeeRemit Blockchain App - jkuria
https://ifundwomen.com/projects/geeremit-blockchain-app
======
JoshuaAshton
"a Master Inventor with over 40 issued and pending patents" and you don't list
or go into detail about a single one?.. That's just being vague with an
attempt to deceive.

Maybe the creator should actually list what successful, useful products they
have made in the past - what they learned from those experiences rather than
just 'oh i met some woman who wrote some book.'

I wouldn't have even considered the authors race and gender except its the
only part of their identity they seem to put on the page (aside from having 40
issued and pending patents.) It's sad that this is what their main way of
convincing me of their aptitude is.

This website (iFundWomen) is also inherently sexist. If there was an iFundMen,
I will bet you $100 that it would get so much shit.

~~~
samangan
Did you read the about page of the website? "Despite these amazing gains,
women still only receive 2-6% of venture capital funding"

I feel like that makes it pretty clear why this website is normal and why
"iFundMen" would be odd. This stuff is really not as complex as people are
making it out to be. Also, ifundwomen != ionlyfundwomen.

~~~
JoshuaAshton
This isn't on their front page, its on their about page. There is also no
source of information attached.

